# Is it safe?



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Is this Lime safe to use in the goat pen? Attaching a picture of bag.

I put half a flake of straw for bedding in the morning and another in the evening (they have their favorite spots to do their business and sleep so I mostly focus on those) and clean their pen out once a week (I leave the straw in their shed and it doesn't get really cold here). The chickens like to scratch in their area and by day 5 I can smell the urine in certain places. So my thought was to put the lime in the areas where the dirt is heavily soaked after i clean the pen out and continue putting straw like I've been doing.

Have a few other questions, but most importantly is it safe to use with the goats and chickens?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

no...that doesn't look like the right lime. what you're wanting is ag lime

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agricultural_lime

the lime you have there will burn in contact with skin....


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

That's what I thought  I got it from the place I was finally able to find some good loose minerals for goats (about 45min drive). When I took it out of my car I was surprised. I didn't get a chance to look at the bag at the store. I had my babies with me and the owner helped me with carrying the lime and minerals to the car. I was surprised because he knew it was for goats, he knew I had chickens as well, and yet he still sold it to me :/ 
Frustrating because it's not like it's near by to take it back. I bought too bags of minerals to make it worth the trip for time & gas.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that sucks. when I went to purchase ag lime, I went to a hardware store, and asked for ag lime/calcium carbonate. I got really blank stares and they just pointed to this lime. so....people really don't know the difference.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I use Stall Dry on wet spots in my goat shed and cover it with shavings and the hay my spoiled brats won't eat.


----------

